# Vagcom tweaks



## lamchop (Oct 12, 2009)

2017 Q3

I have search and didn't find anything on the Q3. I try using the ones on my S3 but doesn't work on the Q3. 
I would like to change the blinkers to 5 blinks instead of 3.
I would like to see if I can dip the passenger mirror when going into reverse.
Close windows and sunroof with the lock button on remote. 
Thanks


----------



## AndresR (Jun 2, 2015)

Maybe Tiguan tweaks will work??


----------



## rmaccara (Aug 5, 2005)

lamchop said:


> 2017 Q3
> 
> I have search and didn't find anything on the Q3. I try using the ones on my S3 but doesn't work on the Q3.
> I would like to change the blinkers to 5 blinks instead of 3.
> ...


Here are some tweaks that worked on mine. Let me know if there's anything else specific you'd like.

Use Remote to Close Windows & Sunroof with extended hold on lock button

[09 - Cent. Elec.]
[Coding - 07] -> [Long Coding Helper] -> Byte 3
Bit 5 - Comfort Operation via Remote Control active
Select
________________________________________
Close rear hatch with remote (single press)

[6D - Trunk Elect.]
[security Access - 16] -> code: 12345
[Adaptation - 10]
(3)-Activation using rear lid opening button in remote key-Touch function for closing
not active
(4)-Activation using rear lid opening button in remote key-Tap function for closing
active

Change Number of Turn Signal Cycles on Comfort 

[09 - Cent. Elec.]
[Adaptation - 10] -> [Select from Drop-Down menu] -> 
[Comfort Turn Signals (Cycles)] ->
[Channel 31]
Set Value to 2 through 5

Enable Gauge Pointer Sweep on Start

[17 - Instruments]
[Adaptation - 10] -> Channel - Staging
Set to "active"

Enabling reverse mirror tilt
On cars without memory seats: Go to module 52 Door Elect, Pass., Long Coding, Byte 4. If the byte has value 40 (cars without electrically folding mirrors), change it to 4C. 
If the byte has value 50 (cars with folding or folding/dimming mirrors), change it to 5C. Afterwards when reversing and the mirror knob is in passenger position the passenger side mirror will tilt while on reverse to better show the curb.
Dip mirror on reverse
Turn the side view mirror selector to the furthest right option (the one you'd move it to to move the passenger side mirror). When the car is in reverse move the mirror to where you want it. When the car is in drive it will automatically go back to its last setting.

Enable fog lamp to come on for the same side as that turn signal

[09 – Cent. Elect.] [Coding - 07] -> Long Coding Helper -> Byte 4 
Bit 0 - Check the box or change :Bit 0 set to 1


----------

